# Evaporator Removal



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

Hi guys, i will be replacing my evaporator any day now, for the reason that it has a leak and its summer time and im with no A/C. I wanted to see if anybody here has ever done this to their B14, and if they can give me a quick rundown on the things i have to do in order to replace it
thanks.


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

I'm guessing you mean the condenser. In that case: first remove everything attached to it (hoses, pressure tubes, whatever). then unbolt the radiator and move it as close to the engine as possible. next unbolt the condensor. from there the condensor should slide out. careful not to scrap it against the radiator when pulling it out. oh, and of course, be sure to remove the coolant before pulling everything apart. take it to a local auto shop to have them take care of that. that cost me around $30


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

HoloSkull said:


> I'm guessing you mean the condenser. In that case: first remove everything attached to it (hoses, pressure tubes, whatever). then unbolt the radiator and move it as close to the engine as possible. next unbolt the condensor. from there the condensor should slide out. careful not to scrap it against the radiator when pulling it out. oh, and of course, be sure to remove the coolant before pulling everything apart. take it to a local auto shop to have them take care of that. that cost me around $30


no, its actually the evaporator, this is the one that is located inside the dashboard with the expansion valve.


----------

